# Quick Connect Hose For Outside Water Hookup



## laurie0099 (Aug 26, 2007)

i'm looking for a part number, or where i can find the brass connector for the flex plastic wand for the outside sink.

help me ...


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are some parts for the outside sink...Clicky. Not sure if the quick connect adapter they have is the correct one or not.


----------

